# Weekend Story!



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> :lol: I won't tell you what Dan does for a living.


Hey dude, how have you been..? Easy now


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

yea make me that hat and bring it to the river with you. You'll be easy to find, I'll just look for a fish with a fly in his tail. :lol:


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

everlast1 said:


> yea make me that hat and bring it to the river with you. You'll be easy to find, I'll just look for a fish with a fly in his tail. :lol:


What??


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope you arnt serious everlast.

Remember, theres no law on releasing porkies. So if he wants to, he CAN! No reason to kill a porkie on someone else's property without permission, good way to get people to hate trappers.

And some people, don't like to waste or kill because they can.


Not long and you will get a yote!!


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Right. Oh, and yes I am serious. People hate trappers because of a few idiots roaming the countryside.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Everlast, you may have failed to notice the quality of people on this forum. There are helpful, knowledgable, and informative people who offer advice, answer questions to others who may be leary on a certain subject, and encourage others to do well. Several people post pictures along with a quick report or story of there trapline, there weekend adventure, new baby, or engagement. Most everyone is quick to respond with a "good job", or "congrats", or "great pic". And then there is you. I don't owe you a explanation on why we decided to release the porky, nor do I feel its any of your business. My intended goal was to post a quick overview with some pics of two friends trapping weekend. If you don't agree with what we did, I will not loose any sleep on it. The comment you made was brief and useless to anybody else on the forum, as if the first one wasn't useless enough you continue to bring it up several times, and then come back with the "hooking fish in the tail" comment which makes 100% no sense what so ever. I respect the fact that you must despise porky's, but please dont tell me what I should do with my traps, on my time, on the property I had permission to trap. I hope you can realize the type of forum this is and hopefully just watch some of your comments you make in the future. Lets keep this forum open for what it was intended for- Useful, helpful and knowledgable information without a bunch of riff-raff..


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

You have your opinion and I respect that, I just think if you don't ask, or they don't tell ya, don't do it. Ohh and that's my opinion, I hope you will respect that.

I think most people dislike trappers because they are usually stubborn and don't know the facts.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

everlast1 said:


> Right. Oh, and yes I am serious. People hate trappers because of the idiots roaming the countryside.


Takes one to Know one


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

dsmithgall, You are right this is an informative website and I'm trying to educate you. First of all, if I trapped 3 days and caught 1 porkey I dont think I'd tell anyone let alone post it on this site. Second, if you read my post, I asked please dont release porkeys, not only to you but anyone reading. Although anyone with any common sense will tell you porkeys are destructive to property and hell on hunting dogs and should be dealt with accordingly. Third it was you who made the smart-ass comment about the hat and its my OPINION that the outdoorsman that would release a porkey is the same outdoorsman that rips steelhead off their beds, shoots grouse on the ground and ducks on the water. :rant: Oh how could I forget the poison oak


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

dsmithgall said:


> Everlast, you may have failed to notice the quality of people on this forum. There are helpful, knowledgable, and informative people who offer advice, answer questions to others who may be leary on a certain subject, and encourage others to do well. Several people post pictures along with a quick report or story of there trapline, there weekend adventure, new baby, or engagement. Most everyone is quick to respond with a "good job", or "congrats", or "great pic". And then there is you. I don't owe you a explanation on why we decided to release the porky, nor do I feel its any of your business. My intended goal was to post a quick overview with some pics of two friends trapping weekend. If you don't agree with what we did, I will not loose any sleep on it. The comment you made was brief and useless to anybody else on the forum, as if the first one wasn't useless enough you continue to bring it up several times, and then come back with the "hooking fish in the tail" comment which makes 100% no sense what so ever. I respect the fact that you must despise porky's, but please dont tell me what I should do with my traps, on my time, on the property I had permission to trap. I hope you can realize the type of forum this is and hopefully just watch some of your comments you make in the future. Lets keep this forum open for what it was intended for- Useful, helpful and knowledgable information without a bunch of riff-raff..



I liked the story, dont pay attention to Everlast he's a donkey to everyone, it doesnt matter what site he's on he is always ready to stir the pot.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Someone has to, might as well be me :evil:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

everlast1 said:


> dsmithgall, You are right this is an informative website and I'm trying to educate you. First of all, if I trapped 3 days and caught 1 porkey I dont think I'd tell anyone let alone post it on this site. Second, if you read my post, I asked please dont release porkeys, not only to you but anyone reading. Although anyone with any common sense will tell you porkeys are destructive to property and hell on hunting dogs and should be dealt with accordingly. Third it was you who made the smart-ass comment about the hat and its my OPINION that the outdoorsman that would release a porkey is the same outdoorsman that rips steelhead off their beds, shoots grouse on the ground and ducks on the water. :rant: Oh how could I forget the poison oak


everlast, you don't even know this person and already you've formed an opinion of what type of outdoorsman he is.  Grow up man, and quit stirring the damned pot!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

everlast1 said:


> Someone has to, might as well be me :evil:


Something tells me that your time may be limted here. IMHO, maybe a time out to grow up would be in order. BTW, I released a prokie too. and haven't bought a fishing license in two years, don't hunt grouse or ducks either.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

I am sorry this thread resulted into this, this was not my intention..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

dsmithgall said:


> I am sorry this thread resulted into this, this was not my intention..


nor was it taken that way. No appologies needed, from you anyway IMO and congrats on a good time in the north


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

dsmithgall said:



> I am sorry this thread resulted into this, this was not my intention..


No apology is in order

this was the fate of the whitetail forum about the end of October, people whining and **** so as you noticed i changed my signature to try and keep my hands clean, lol

i really love this forum and this thing has been my lifeline especially in the trapping department, i commend everyone on here for keeping a good head and always helping others out

keep it up and dont let a few spoil the whole bunch


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

dsmithgall

I liked your story so no apology is needed. In fact the next porky I catch is going to get released in your honor. Just don't tell my bird dogs. :lol: 


Griffondog


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

everlast1 said:


> Someone has to, might as well be me :evil:


Hey Neverlast, are you serious?
You sure talk some mighty tough words for someone who doesn't even fill in a personal profile.Oh wait, I see how you back up all your mumbo jumbo, it must be with all your successful trapping photos in your gallery.
Either way, there is no room for useless garbarge on this forum, so thanks for stopping by.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Hey Neverlast, are you serious?
> You sure talk some mighty tough words for someone who doesn't even fill in a personal profile.Oh wait, I see how you back up all your mumbo jumbo, it must be with all your successful trapping photos in your gallery.
> Either way, there is no room for useless garbarge on this forum, so thanks for stopping by.


I think he's over by the Harson Island area cuz anyone that ever asks anything about duck hunting, fishing, trapping in that area he tells them how there isnt anything thing around that area or its been slow. He goes on the waterfowl site sometimes and tries to stir it up over their too. He's a real Gem.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Dsmith, theres no need to appoligize for the thread you started, I liked the pics.



> if I trapped 3 days and caught 1 porkey I dont think I'd tell anyone let alone post it on this site


He's a rookie trapper, I am sure you would be excited to catch a porkie on your line in 3 days of trapping if you were a newbie, then again some people never smile.


----------

